# maltese's puppy food



## Sscha (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum, and I just bought a maltese puppy, he is now about 10 weeks old, I've been feeding him the same food with the breeder gave him before, but I just knew that the food is not so good, so I changed to Regal, but I notice his poo is smellier, and a bit soft, unlike before, was firm and no smell. I've been told that if we upgrade his food, that is what will happen, but I just want to make sure if it's really true? I've been feeding him 3 times a day 2 tablespoon each meal, is this correct? 
Another thing is my mom read that Timberwolf, Orijen, and Instinct is better than Regal, as it's grain free and holistic, should I change his food again? And which of those 3 is the best for my puppy maltese? 

Thank you


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello and welcome! You should get great food advise from the food experts here on the SM forum.

Personally we prefer grain free for our fur babies!

Indeed when you change food you will see an initial change in their poop, so a gradual transition is recommended. The poop should get firm as they adjust to the new food. The smell == well poop smells in our home == though I do think some foods do create a stinkier poop smell then others.

Welcome and congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I have used Orijin, but then read it may be too much protein for small dogs. The same company that makes Orijin has the Arcana line, which is lower in protein. I have also used the Arcana. Both are great high end kibble. I now use Fromm the fish formula, grain free. A number of people on this site use Fromm. Also was highly recommended by a Maltese Rescue Group person. I buy mine online as few local stores have it in stock.


----------



## Sscha (Jun 26, 2014)

4furkidsmom said:


> I have used Orijin, but then read it may be too much protein for small dogs. The same company that makes Orijin has the Arcana line, which is lower in protein. I have also used the Arcana. Both are great high end kibble. I now use Fromm the fish formula, grain free. A number of people on this site use Fromm. Also was highly recommended by a Maltese Rescue Group person. I buy mine online as few local stores have it in stock.


Yes, I read that a lot of people use Fromm, but the problem is there is no distributor of Fromm food here in Indonesia  , the best I can get is only Orijen, Timberwolf, and Instinct. The pet shop recommend me to get Instinct because the kibble is small, so the puppy should have no difficulties eating them, unlike orijen and Timberwolf, their kibble is quite big. What is Arcana? Do you mean Acana?


----------

